# college doubts



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sort of close to giving up on college. My grades are not very good, and I sometimes miss class because I can't leave my house. For some reason I can't motivate myself to become really involved in the coursework, and it's nearly impossible for me to communicate with professors and teaching assistants. I really wanted to go this route, graduate and have a degree and find work within this field, but I don't know if I can be "normal" like that. Living in isolation or in a buddhist monastery is something I'm seriously considering. Can anyone relate? How do I get out of this funk? :afr


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

You can be "normal" like that. It just takes a little longer for us to reach that point. Have you talked to a doctor or school counselor about this? If not I think you should. It's uncomfortable at first but definitely worth it in the long run. I also suggest exercising. You'll feel better about yourself after doing it and you can work your way up from exercising in your house, to running around the block, to exercising in a gym. CBT is also an option, I just started it a few weeks ago so it's still too early for me to say how that's working out for me.


----------



## iamthespider (Nov 24, 2010)

I understand your fears. I hate asking questions in class, so I never ask them. Luckily, I rarely had questions to ask. IDK how things are at your school, but I'm guessing your profs maintain some sort of office hours. You can probably use this time to talk to the teachers one on one. I'm guessing the TAs don't offer the same luxury. But you have to remember that the teachers and TAs are getting paid to teach you; they want you to succeed and they won't think you're stupid for asking questions. And you can just quickly ask your questions, get answers, and leave. You don't need to make conversation and be personable. The discomfort is worth the reward.

That said, if you're not interested in the coursework, you might want to consider choosing a different major. People switch majors all the time, not to mention all the people who graduate with a degree in something they have absolutely no interest in only to return to school after the fact.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm having doubts to and I'm so scared. I'm a freshman. One If my proffessors is a hgr jerk, whenever I ask him a question he makes mefeel
like an idiot and insults me to my face.. I've only asked him two questions... Then inhad panic attacks which i rarely get..he gave me an F for participation, which made me really upset.. Participation to him is going and talking to him after receiving a bad grade. I'm so scared. I realy wanna get through college and get into my major, which is psychology... I find it so incredibly interesting and important.


----------



## iamthespider (Nov 24, 2010)

Some teachers suck. Just try to pass their classes and then forget about them. And if you can, read professor reviews and avoid the crappy ones.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

i thought this said "college donuts" and now i'm hungry D:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's hard to be in post-secondary and to_ not_ have doubts. It can be a pretty intimidating experience. It has been for me, anyway.

If you can't motivate yourself to do anything, maybe the courses you're taking just aren't your thing. Do you have room in your program for any interesting electives?


----------

